# Just chilli recipes



## Wolfman (20/4/14)

Righty o good people. Post up your chilli recipes here so there's no need to trawl through 70 pages. Sauces jams whatever your recipe is.


----------



## Foster (20/4/14)

A clone of Cannon fire by rocket Man on thehotpepper.

7 Pod yellows
Mango
Kiwi Fruit
Blood Orange - skin grated & added
Sweet potato
Onion

Ferment for 90 days

This is a hot sauce with a lovely fruity/carribean flavour to it. My version is called Devils breath.


----------



## Wolfman (22/4/14)

Jamaican jerk rub:

You’ll Need…
5 scallions (green onions)
5 sprigs of fresh thyme (about 1 tablespoon chopped)
2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
1 tablespoon brown sugar
2 teaspoon ground allspice
1 teaspoon nutmeg
1 teaspoon cinnamon
2 haberneros
1/3 cup soy sauce
2 tablespoon vegetable oil
1/4 cup vinegar
1 onion
1/2 cup orange juice
2 cloves garlic
1 teaspoon grated ginger

Notes: If you’re using dried thyme, use about 1/2 table spoon. This makes about 3 cups of marinade and it can be stored in the fridge for about 1 month.
Basically all you’ll be doing is making a puree with all the ingredients I mentioned above. So you’ll need a blender or food processor.


----------



## Wolfman (22/4/14)

Hot sauce:

25-30 HOT peppers *
1/2 cup cilantro chopped
3/4 teaspoon sea salt
1 cup vinegar
10 cloves garlic
1/2 lemon
Notes. This recipe works great with any type of hot pepper. You may need a bit more than the 1 cup of vinegar, depending on the consistency you like your pepper sauce. Also note that this is a raw pepper sauce, but you can certainly cook it after you’ve blended it together.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (22/4/14)

Need of a good recipe for Red Pepper Jelly.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/4/14)

Hot tomatoe & chilli sauce

30% Chillie
70% Diced tined tomatoes.
Salt

Simmer the lot for a few hrs..then put in jars. I used old jars with the popper in the cap and put them in boiling water for about 30mins

Addictive.


----------



## Wolfman (22/4/14)

Wolfman said:


> Hot sauce:
> 25-30 HOT peppers *
> 1/2 cup cilantro chopped
> 3/4 teaspoon sea salt
> ...






250g in both. Man the 7 pod is hot!


----------



## chrisso81 (24/4/14)

Sriracha: my version that was a smoked jalapeño red capsicum sauce

3 red capsicums
1 green capsicum
8 jalapeños
5 cloves garlic
2 carrots
Apple cider vinegar
Salt
Sugar

Char and blister the capsicums over an open flame so that you can chuck them in a bag, sweat and then peel them. I did this over some charcoal but then chucked them into my gas smoker with the chillies and garlic due to some adverse weather conditions. I smoked them over hickory for about 20 minutes, placed them in a plastic bag to sweat and continued smoking the jalapeños and garlic for a further 20-25 mins. Meanwhile I peeled and steamed the carrots until tender then peeled the capsicums and chopped them roughly. Placed all ingredients in a blender with some vinegar, salt and sugar. The recipe I followed didn't list sugar but mine had a bitterness that I didn't like, so chucked some in, further research uncovered recipes that all called for sugar. I just added the salt, sugar and vinegar to taste, was a bit pissed so don't really recollect quantities. Turned out a bit thin so chucked it into a saucepan and boiled it down, whilst sterilising a big jar in boiling water. Don't know why I went to the effort, the sauce has only lasted me 4 days. In that time I have noticed several things: it is great on its own by the spoonful from the jar, it is awesome mixed with Mayo, goes great on a burger, and steak, and really lifts pumpkin soup to a new level! It also makes you fart, has a stealthy heat that kicks in after you've eaten it and gets much better with age. The smoking was my own spin and turned out ******* awesome! Other recipes and reading have suggested fermenting the sauce to make it even better, and I guess you could use Superhots to get the kick you really desire!!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/5/14)

Tabasco Sauce.

Made this from Indica's method

1kg chillies ( I used Tabasco's from my plant 
1/4 cup salt
splash vinegar.


Pulse/mash chillies into rough pureee, add salt & vinegar. Add about 1/4- 1/2 cup of water

Place in a sealed bucket or container and place in warm area.

Let it ferment. After about 2-3 weeks it will start bubbling....then form a white skin that looks just like an infected brew. This is good. The acto bac is doing its job. 

If it smells fruity and nice then all is good.

Leave it go for a few more weeks.

The salt & vinegar are the keys to stop it hoing rancid. The natural yeasts in tge chillies will do there job


----------



## Samuel Adams (14/9/15)

Reviving this thread as I like the idea.

Recipe stolen from Chili Pepper Madness site which is pretty cool and also has jalapeno & habanero sister sites.

Pineapple Mango Fatalii Hot Sauce

I really like this sauce on chicken burgers & fish tacos.
I used 5 orange habanernos and it's pretty hot.
(Cilantro = coriander) 


Pineapple-Mango-Fatalii Hot Sauce

*Ingredients*

4 Fatalii chili peppers, coarsely chopped
1 mango, peeled and coarsely chopped (aobut 1 cup)
2 cups fresh pineapple, chopped
1/4 cup chopped cilantro
1 cup apple cider vinegar
½ cup water
1 tablespoon sugar
Salt to taste
*Cooking Directions*

Add all ingredients to a blender or food processor. Process until very smooth.
Add to a saucepan and bring to a boil.
Reduce heat and simmer the sauce about 15 minutes. Remove from heat and cool.
At this point you can strain your sauce a little or a lot, depending on your preferred level of chunkiness, or add it back to your food processor for a bit more processing time. You can also add water to thin it out if desired.
Transfer to hot sauce bottles and refrigerate at least 1 hour before using


----------



## pat_00 (29/9/15)

Fatalis are my favourite chillies. Made a sauce very similar to wolfman's above. Simple and raw. After a month of ageing it was amazing.

Can't wait for my next batch.


----------



## Tropico (6/4/16)

Quick simple Orange Habanero sauce:

5 Habaneros
1 carrot
1 onion
clove of garlic
1/2 cup vinegar
tablespoon sugar
salt to taste
juice from a lime
splash of olive oil

Grate the carrot and finely chop onion and garlic. Put into saucepan with olive oil and sweat until onion is translucent. Place into a blender with Habaneros (seeds removed), vinegar, sugar, salt and lime juice. Blend until smooth. Return to saucepan and boil for 5 minutes. Allow to cool a little and pour into sterilised bottle. Enjoy.


----------



## Snowdog (6/8/17)

*Pico de Gallo (Salsa Fresca)*

To make up a batch of this Pico de Gallo/ Fresca Salsa, get:

- one Red Capsicum
- one Yellow Capsicum
- one Green/Yellow sweet banana chili
- one Jalapeno (more, or add a Habenero if more heat is desired.)
- a bunch of Shallot Spring Onions
- three cloves of Garlic
- Three or four Tomatoes
- Salt
- Black Pepper
- one Lime squeezed for juice (I added zest once and liked it, so may add that as a regular).

Roughly chop up the chilies, onions, garlic, spring onions, and capsicums. If you want it finer, you can put into a food processor. Give it a brief (5-10 seconds) whirl on a low speed.
Core and slice the tomatoes and add. ( I don't usually put the tomatoes in the processor as they tend to make it quite liquidy)
Add lime juice to temper the heat if needed.
Salt, pepper to taste.

Can be used as a dip, or added to other dishes to add another dimension of taste. Easy to tweak any way you want (less peppers, remove pepper/chili seeds or not, add onions, etc.) This is just a quick way to get a good bowl for dipping your favourite corn-chips (I prefer the Byron Bay Corn Chips as they are only lightly salted). I find that when the corn chips are really salty, its best to leave the salt out of the salsa.

------------------------------------------------------

This is a good one...

*Bacon Wrapped Jalapeno Poppers!*

Ingredients
10 fresh jalapeno chilies
10 bacon rashers, cut in half
6 Chorizo sausages (or just the chorizo meat if your butcher supplies it that way)
1 cup cream cheese (Philadelphia, or if you feel like it, triple cream Brie)
1 cup grated cheese (Monterey Jack, Colby, or whatever preference you have)
1 tsp chipotle or chili powder
2 shallots, minced

Instructions
1. Slice the jalapenos lengthwise. Using a spoon, remove the seeds and membrane. If using bell peppers,
quarter them after they are seeded.
2. Mix the cream cheese, grated cheese, chipotle powder and minced shallots. Fill the hollowed out portion
of the peppers with the cheese mixture.
3. Place the chorizo meat on top of the cream cheese. Wrap the half slice of bacon around the jalapeno. If the
bacon is not staying tightly wrapped, it may be necessary to use a toothpick or baking twine to hold it in place.
4. Smoke them in a smoker, set at 225°F (108°C), for 2-3 hours, or until the bacon is browned.

If you don’t have a smoker handy, a BBQ will suffice. Use the high grill on a low heat (gas) or not too many briquettes.
Also, an oven will work too.


----------



## tugger (6/8/17)

I would suggest. 
Chillies cabbage and onion. 
Layered in a crock with a sprinkle of salt between layers. 
Ferment for a few weeks then blend(blender) with vinegar to make a thin sauce.


----------

